# C-type almost done with tapes what next?



## alihawk (Oct 23, 2000)

HiI am just about done with the tapes about 20 more days to go. My questions are once I am done is that it I never listen to them again? I see some results nothing wonderful yet so do I keep listening even after the tapes are done. I was getting better results in the begining now nt so great any idea why this is? Finally what if I return to the severve C I had before do I start the tapes again?Thanks in advance for all your help.Alison


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Alison, Mike is away till Thursday or Friday and hopefully he will see this, but the fact your better stays with you first of all. I suggest you finnish wait a week or two see how your doing and use the tapes after that for a refresher. I know a long time ago, when I finnished I listen once or twice and it only took hearing them to bring me back almost right away.Sometime soon I will be doing a after hypno chat and probably posting some info here as well. I recommend also practicing self hypnosis using the techniques from the tapes ten minutes a day when you have time. The more you practice it the easier it gets, or at least it did for me,but I think most everyone can.Also, listen to side two a couple times again as it has some important info for the subconcious there and is a good refresher.Near the end sometimes for people the subconcious can put up a last minute road block and overcoming that last hurtle can make a big difference.On another note the chnages can keepp happening after your done for months, so you know.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Alison! Eric gives you some good points there. Check out some of the more recent threads, as this is addressed quite often. Both AZ mom and myself did not see any real significant changes until after full completion of the program, so do not despair!!! Please read the other recent threads, where both of us go into more detail about this. I think that this may help you a tad bit!!! Sure hope so anyway! So hang in there, and know that we are all here to support!!! I finished the sessions long ago, and I still am noticing improvements..they are subtle and gradual, but I am getting better and better!!I know you will too!!!







Take care!------------------Marilyn[This message has been edited by cookies4marilyn (edited 05-01-2001).]


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2001)

Hi All,Alihawk,Thanks for your post. Firstly keep with it.The fact that you have expereinced some change is good. It shows that you are receptive to what was being said to you.the program works differently with each individual, it is not only about feeling better, it is about remembering you can feel better too. As we approach the end of the program some feel if its not happened in 10 days then it wont happen, there is nothing farther then the truth







as the other threads make out.Persevere with it. When you get nearer to the end of the program, let me know and I will structure additonal days listening to help you







Stick with itBest RegardsMike


----------



## alihawk (Oct 23, 2000)

Thank you all for getting back to me so quickly. I certainy do not intend to give up yet trust me I don't give up very easily. I will definately finish the tapes stay postitive and et know how I am doing after completion.Alison


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2001)

I've just finished the program about two weeks ago and am probably having similar experiences to what you're going through. My only advice is to be patient and concentrate on the progress you have made. There is plently of room for improvement after the program and many people report that most of their improvement does occur after completion of the tapes. I know it's hard to stay positive at times but you have to remain optimistic.


----------

